# Máy lạnh - điều hòa tủ đứng Yuiki có tốt không?



## lanthchau (11/12/21)

*Máy lạnh tủ đứng Yuiki làm một trong những thương hiệu điều hòa giá rẻ mới có mặt trên thị trường nên ít được khách hàng biết đến. Nếu so với các thương hiệu điều hòa giá rẻ đang có mặt trên thị trường như điều hòa Casper, điều hòa Midea, hay điều hòa Gree thì điều hòa tủ đứng Yuiki có giá rẻ hơn, cùng nhiều công nghệ mới được áp dụng trên những model điều hòa của thương hiệu này.*


*1. Điều hòa thương hiệu Yuiki của nước nào?*

Yuiki là thương hiệu điều hòa xuất xứ từ Malaysia, có nhiều năm kinh nghiệm trong việc sản xuất các thiết bị điện lạnh cung ứng cho nhiều quốc gia. Điều hòa Yuiki được trang bị công nghệ lọc sạch không khí ở mức độ cao, tốt cho sức khỏe người dùng.

Tuy là thương hiệu đến từ Malaysia nhưng các mẫu điều hòa Yuiki lại được sản xuất tại Việt Nam nên có giá thành rẻ, phù hợp với túi tiền của người tiêu dùng Việt Nam, mẫu mã sang trọng, đa dạng công suất. Vì vậy, điều hòa Yuiki sẽ là lựa chọn tốt nhất trong phân khúc điều hòa giá rẻ.





*2. Điều hòa tủ đứng Yuiki có tốt không?*

Tuy *điều hòa tủ đứng Yuiki* thuộc phân khúc giá rẻ nhưng lại được trang bị nhiều công nghệ tiên tiến vượt trội cùng chế độ bảo hành lâu dài. Một số tính năng trên điều hòa Yuiki có thể kể đến như:

① Làm sạch không khí bằng ion âm

② Ba tốc độ quạt kèm chức năng tự động điều chỉnh

③ Điều khiển từ xa màng hình LCD

④ Chế độ hoạt động tiết kiệm năng lượng

⑤ Hẹn giờ hoạt động Tắt / Mở

⑥ Tự điều khiển nhiệt độ thích hợp với môi trường bên ngoài

⑦ Mặt nạ dễ dàng tháo lắp để lau chùi

⑧ Chống các tác nhân gây ăn mòn và chịu được môi trường vùng biển

⑨ Tự động điều khiển hướng gió lên, xuống

⑩ Màn hình hiển thị led với chức năng tự chẩn đoán hỏng hóc

⑪ Chế độ khử âm nhẹ

⑫ Cánh quạt thổi gió rộng và dài






► Xem sản phẩm tại : *Máy lạnh tủ đứng - Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu| Bán & thi công máy lạnh*



*⇒* *Máy lạnh tủ đứng Yuiki* với nhiều tính năng vượt trội, giá thành phải chăng, do đó người dùng hòan toàn có thể mua điều hòa Yuiki để sử dụng. Với chế độ bảo hành lên tới 1 năm vì vậy các bạn hòan toàn có thể yên tâm sử dụng.



Để tìm mua máy lạnh tủ đứng Yuiki chính hãng, bạn nên tìm đến địa chỉ uy tín hiện nay như Điện Lạnh Thanh Hải Châu để được mua hàng chất lượng tốt với mức giá tốt nhất. Công ty còn có đội ngũ nhân viên có kinh nghiệm lâu năm trong nghề, trách nhiệm cao trong việc *thi công lắp đặt* sẽ làm quý khách hàng hài lòng, mang đến không gian sang trọng, thẩm mỹ cho không gian của bạn.



Mọi chi tiết xin vui lòng liên hệ :
*CÔNG TY ĐIỆN LẠNH THANH HẢI CHÂU*

• Địa chỉ : 109/13A Huỳnh Thị Hai, P. Tân Chánh Hiệp, Q.12, TP HCM
• Email báo giá : *infothanhhaichau@gmail.com*
• Hotline kỹ thuật : 0911260247 Mr Luân
• Phòng bán hàng : 02822006099 – 02822120566 – 0901432183
• Website công ty : *thanhhaichau.com*



**** Nguồn tin :* *https://thanhhaichau.com/thong-tin-...ut-cua-may-lanh-tu-dung-yuiki-dieu-hoa-gia-re*


----------

